# Messing with wild hive to get honey



## blair_w (Jan 8, 2014)

Well, I've got a big hollow locust tree that I cut down 3 years ago out in the pasture, and as soon after it hit the ground I realized there was a bee hive in there. For the last 3 years there has been bees in there doing their thing. This last summer I went to go bushog a field of yellow stick weed in the pasture with the bee tree and I couldn't believe how dense the bee activity was.

So I got to thinking several thoughts. First, I would really like to taste some of this honey, even today I shined my light down the but end of the tree and theres a hole lot of combs in there and a big ol' ball of bees huddled up together. To get to the honey I would have to cut the tree in half, and probably end up killing the bees I imagine, especially if I go to taking there winter food.

So my second thought is, "Blair you've got to stop being a greedy son of a gun, you don't need their honey, and if you kill these bees that one less thing thats going to be pollinating all your crops."

What do you guys think about my situation?
Thanks!!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

You need to contact a local beekeeper and offer the bees to him. Once you have someone who will help you, in the Spring, you can cut the tree open while he will take out the comb with bees and brood.

Once he has the bees, you and him can then put the comb/honey in clean buckets. (Let the beekeeper take some honey too so he has some to give to the bees in their new hive.)

Honey bees are having a hard time as it is. There certainly isn't a need to kill a wild colony simply for their honey.


----------



## blair_w (Jan 8, 2014)

Sounds like a decent plan. I think I know where to look.



Michael W. Smith said:


> You need to contact a local beekeeper and offer the bees to him. Once you have someone who will help you, in the Spring, you can cut the tree open while he will take out the comb with bees and brood.
> 
> Once he has the bees, you and him can then put the comb/honey in clean buckets. (Let the beekeeper take some honey too so he has some to give to the bees in their new hive.)
> 
> Honey bees are having a hard time as it is. There certainly isn't a need to kill a wild colony simply for their honey.


----------



## blair_w (Jan 8, 2014)

I guess another option is to do nothing and let them be, and get my sweetener from somewhere else!


----------



## V-NH (Jan 1, 2014)

I'd leave it be. Honey bees really are having a tough time of it these days. Having a very active hive right on your property seems like a welcome boon.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I would also leave them alone. I would buy a hive set up, frames and foundation the whole 9 yards. then when they swarm this spring collect the swarm. the swarm would be your start of a hive you can collect honey from. Another option is to set a hive set up on the log where they enter and exit and hope they move up in the hive so you can collect the honey.

If you call a bee keeper they will take the bees so your left with out them any longer.

 Al


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Being wild stock, they may have immunity to whatever diseases that is killing them off. Worth having.


----------

